# hey'all!



## whathappenswhen

hey the criss and im a female lighting engineer and rookie sound engineer from melbourne, australia
only started to do sound recently but ive been doing lighting for a while only starting to do it seriously recently
anyone who wants to give any advice feel free


----------



## Hughesie

Welcome to Controlbooth,

Another aussie eh noice, 

On the issue of whether to do sound or light i have this perspective, get experience where ever you can no matter to job, even a stage hand position can help you. apart from that there is no such thing as a stupid question inless we already answered it and use the wiki if you come across a term you don't understand

DMX
Camloc

also on the issue of archives don't look to far back on me because you might find pictures of me ehehehe


----------



## Hughesie

Sorry about the poor welcoming party, we normally manage to get more members welcoming new members, *looks at gafftaper* 

not even any australian jokes gaff?


----------



## Grog12

whathappenswhen said:


> hey the criss and im a female lighting engineer and rookie sound engineer from melbourne, australia
> only started to do sound recently but ive been doing lighting for a while only starting to do it seriously recently
> anyone who wants to give any advice feel free



Greetings and Salutations!


Hughesie89 said:


> Sorry about the poor welcoming party, we normally manage to get more members welcoming new members, *looks at gafftaper*
> 
> not even any australian jokes gaff?



Some of us get busy Hughesie its not all pie in the sky like it is for you folks down there in Alabama.


----------



## whathappenswhen

yeah thnxs anyway at least u responded anyway and hughesie is just wondering why the welcome party has arrived
he will be busy like u guys next year when he will be busy with jobs


----------



## Hughesie

Grog12 said:


> down there in Alabama.



i thought i was in Alaska, humm

Yeah welcome to controlbooth sadly it appears that everyone is super busy with work or lives

don't be disapointed by the poor welcome stick around and ask questions and learn, i hear you operate a ultra light grand ma. that must be fun


----------



## icewolf08

Well, i am out of town working at a summer camp all summer, and I just sent my computer out to be fixed because the optical drive died, but I can still say hi and welcome to the booth. We have a wealth of knowledge sitting here in cyberspace, and we have even more waiting to posted! So ask any question that you might have, and offer up any answers, comments and suggestions. Make friends with the search feature, but even though we may grumble and make fun of you we will answer any question even if it has been asked 500 times.

Welcome!


----------



## Hughesie

What did you do to your computer?


----------



## gafftaper

Welcome to the Booth. Sorry to be late with the welcome party... I've been spending some time with my family camping in the woods instead of here for a change. Watch out for Hughesie he's part Bandicoot. 

As for your question, I take it you are in high school. If yes it's way too early to specialize. This is your best chance to experience all aspects of tech theater so try a little carpentry, sound, lighting, stage management, running crew, props, costumes... it's important to get an idea of how all those jobs work even if they aren't a good fit for you. 


Hughesie89 said:


> What did you do to your computer?


 Alex spilled his coffee into that "retractable cup holder thingy" on the front.


----------



## Van

Welcome Aboard Criss. Yeah, it's Summer vacation time here. You just happened to catch us when most of the regular welcome wagon folks were out of touch < with their computers not reality, we're never really in touch with that.> Pay no attention to Gaff, Hughsie is not part bandicoot, I'm convinced he's a trained wombat.


----------



## Hughesie

Yeah criss knows me fairly well actually, she is another tech at my school and also my girlfriend so im pretty sure she knows im not any type of creature. 

eheheheheh


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> Yeah criss knows me fairly well actually, she is another tech at my school and also my girlfriend so im pretty sure she knows im not any type of creature.



Oh yeah well I'm dating a supermodel... in fact I'm dating TWO supermodels... they are also twins... yeah and they give me lots of money every day because they love me so much. 

... You're starting to sound more like Charc every day and Criss (Note it's best to capitalize the first letter of your fictional Girlfriend's name) is no doubt a Bilby.


----------



## Hughesie

wow gaff, the amount of trust you have in me amazes me


----------



## whathappenswhen

gafftaper said:


> As for your question, I take it you are in high school. If yes it's way too early to specialize. This is your best chance to experience all aspects of tech theater so try a little carpentry, sound, lighting, stage management, running crew, props, costumes... it's important to get an idea of how all those jobs work even if they aren't a good fit for you.



hey sorry for the long reply ive been constantly hounded at the venue im working at to be there like 24/7 but it ok
yeah as for the responce to qoute up there i have tried most of them, i stage managed for a middle school musical but got annoyed at telling ppl to keep quiet, im attempting sound atm cause hughesie IS my boyfriend and we do go to the same school and have been going out for the last month and a half so i am not fictional
anyway back to wot i was saying
since ma school is known for their musicals, i might try carpentry, costumes is alright but i couldnt stand sowing all day, im a alergic to make up so there is no point in me doing it and i have done most stuff so im not just sticking to lighting cause i do do my fare share of lighting AND sound
so there
me very generalised


----------



## gafftaper

Just in general remember that the later years of college are when you should specialize. If you put yourself into one area right now you may miss out on a lot of good things so try to be open as much as possible. 

I noticed you didn't deny being a Bilby, so I'll take that as a confirmation of my theory. I have developed a highly scientific theory that there are only 36 humans in Australia, (one of whom is CB member "Logos") the rest of you are all Marsupials pretending to be human.


----------



## whathappenswhen

yeah im a kangaroo in disguise WOOPPPIE


----------



## gafftaper

whathappenswhen said:


> yeah im a kangaroo in disguise WOOPPPIE



Proof at last! Is this a relative of yours?


----------



## Grog12

gafftaper said:


> Just in general remember that the later years of college are when you should specialize. If you put yourself into one area right now you may miss out on a lot of good things so try to be open as much as possible.
> 
> I noticed you didn't deny being a Bilby, so I'll take that as a confirmation of my theory. I have developed a highly scientific theory that there are only 36 humans in Australia, (one of whom is CB member "Logos") the rest of you are all Marsupials pretending to be human.



She also didn't deny being his GF.....so Hughsie is dating a Bilby....interesting...very interesting.


----------



## gafftaper

Grog12 said:


> She also didn't deny being his GF.....so Hughsie is dating a Bilby....interesting...very interesting.



No, Hughesie is dating a Kangaroo. I wonder if this is her.


----------



## Hughesie

She isn't a kangoo, _or whatever you call that let down of Australian roos, kangaroo jack *shivers*_ and she isn't a bilby either, sorry to disappoint you.

And besides how could i wear my party teen glasses without a proper nose


----------



## whathappenswhen

y did u have to put that up hughesie?


----------



## gafftaper

whathappenswhen said:


> y did u have to put that up hughesie?



He has no shame or taste and He'll post anything. 
AHHH here it comes again!!!



Notice the resemblance in the way their ear's curve on the outer edge. Note how both noses bend slightly to the left side of the picture. Hair color and style is very similar as well. Does he have a tail?


----------



## Hughesie

whathappenswhen said:


> y did u have to put that up hughesie?



To prove that we weren't crazy bush critters


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> He has no shame or taste and He'll post anything.
> AHHH here it comes again!!!
> Does he have a tail?



1. I have plently of taste
2. i don't have a tail
2. eww that picture
3. i can't count


----------



## whathappenswhen

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHH i laugh at that and i still havent seen that picture
shows how much im missing out here
last time i checked (which was yesterday btw) i didnt think he had one unless he decided to grow one within the last day and 2morrow until i see him next
but still
BAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Hughesie

whathappenswhen said:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHH




_Note to self: _Next time you invite your tech girlfriend to join controlbooth, remind her of the certain expectations of all members and the fact grammar police patrol this forum.

she ain't helping me rep around here is she


----------



## Hughesie

And i haven't told her about the Metric war yet ehehehehe


----------



## whathappenswhen

am i ruining ur rep now am i?


----------



## Hughesie

With your poor grammar and random tagging of a new members post that will end up in the off topic section, yes i think you are.


----------



## gafftaper

whathappenswhen said:


> am i ruining ur rep now am i?



Don't worry, you have to have a good reputation in order to have it ruined by someone else. You are merely helping to confirm what we already suspect about Huie.


----------



## Grog12

Hughesie89 said:


> To prove that we weren't crazy bush critters


 There's no way you can prove that that picture wasn't photoshopped.


----------



## whathappenswhen

OI I WASNT THE ONE WHO WAS TAGGING!!

and yeah i do have a pet bilby hopping around my backyard a horse up the street, foxes trying to eat my rabbit and snake lurking in the attic

so really, nothing beats aus


----------



## Hughesie

its always the crazy ones that are attracted to hughesie, why the crazy ones. why couldn't i have a normal one.

*ends thread*


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> its always the crazy ones that are attracted to hughesie, why the crazy ones. why couldn't i have a normal one.
> *ends thread*



Yikes... sounds more like *ends relationship* to me. 

Hueie, Something I've learned over my nearly 40 years... who you attract is a reflection of who you are...


----------



## Hughesie

*noted

very well noted


----------



## whathappenswhen

ahahaha but which tech person isnt crazy?
we're all crazy enough i reckon


----------



## gafftaper

whathappenswhen said:


> ahahaha but which tech person isnt crazy? we're all crazy enough i reckon



That's not at all true here in the states. We are some of the most calm and boring people you will ever meet. For example Grog12 up there chose his name because it's been 12 years since he has allowed alcohol to touch his lips. Derekleffew is really strict in his personal dating code. He won't go out with women that drink, smoke, dress provocatively, dance, attend movies, listen to rap music, or take the Lord's name in vain. Do you know why Charcoaldabs is so fascinated with the new female members of Control Booth? He goes to a very strict private school and hasn't even seen a girl his age since he was 8 years old. Yep we are a very dull bunch here.


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Do you know why Charcoaldabs is so fascinated with the new female members of Control Booth? He goes to a very strict private school and hasn't even seen a girl his age since he was 8 years old..


 Poor O'l Charc


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> Poor O'l Charc



It's a sad story. The worst part is the only females he had ever seen before they put him in the private school was his mother and sister. It's no wonder he spends all his time locked in the closet with that cat.


----------



## Grog12

gafftaper said:


> That's not at all true here in the states. We are some of the most calm and boring people you will ever meet. For example Grog12 up there chose his name because it's been 12 years since he has allowed alcohol to touch his lips.



***checks the date*** It isn't April 1st yet or I'd have to edit my name to Grog13.

if this were true so so so many people would be very confused.


----------



## gafftaper

Grog12 said:


> ***checks the date*** It isn't April 1st yet or I'd have to edit my name to Grog13. if this were true so so so many people would be very confused.



You're not helping.


----------



## whathappenswhen

and hughesie is so desperate to bring up the whole metric thing here esp in front of u gaffa

but aussie are a crazy bunch esp the tech ppl


----------

